# I'm a clapton man now!



## AlphaDog

Hey all, I bought some clapton wire at the Vape Shop canal walk and man it is so good in my Aromamizer! 5 wrap, 2.5mm ID, running at 0.32 ohms and 65 watts. Vaping on Dr Crimmy's Raspberry Cotton Candy. The flavour and clouds!!! Ive always been vaping on either dual parallels or standard kanthal coils but the difference with the claptons is night and day. Anyway. Thats my two cents!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @AlphaDog 
Are those dual claptons you are running?

Can you describe the difference?
Is it just more of or is the flavour different?


----------



## AlphaDog

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @AlphaDog
> Are those dual claptons you are running?
> 
> Can you describe the difference?
> Is it just more of or is the flavour different?


Yes dual claptons. The flavour is more intense and the clouds are more dense. It requires a lot more wattage than standard dual coils - i normally vape at 50w in my aromamizer. With this build 50w takes too long to ramp up. So I'm running at 65w. Note that the throat hit is more too though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

AlphaDog said:


> Yes dual claptons. The flavour is more intense and the clouds are more dense. It requires a lot more wattage than standard dual coils - i normally vape at 50w in my aromamizer. With this build 50w takes too long to ramp up. So I'm running at 65w. Note that the throat hit is more too though.



Thanks @AlphaDog 
Throat hit is like music to my ears

Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @AlphaDog
> Throat hit is like music to my ears
> 
> Enjoy


For the best throat hit I have experienced, you need a wick that is leaning on the dry side 

Jokes aside, @AlphaDog how is the spitback? Last time I built claptons in the Aromamizer I got little spots on my neck and wife's face from vaping in bed with terrible spit back out the airhole.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> For the best throat hit I have experienced, you need a wick that is leaning on the dry side
> 
> Jokes aside, @AlphaDog how is the spitback? Last time I built claptons in the Aromamizer I got little spots on my neck and wife's face from vaping in bed with terrible spit back out the airhole.



That just sounds sooo wrong dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AlphaDog

Christos said:


> For the best throat hit I have experienced, you need a wick that is leaning on the dry side
> 
> Jokes aside, @AlphaDog how is the spitback? Last time I built claptons in the Aromamizer I got little spots on my neck and wife's face from vaping in bed with terrible spit back out the airhole.


Lol, no spitting. You need to do a scottish roll style wick in the coils where it fits tightly. I find that if the cotton is loose and not very dense it pops and crackles a lot.


----------



## Lehan

I'm running a single Clapton build in my subtank currently. It's my first Clapton build at 0.7ohm. The flavour is good but as mentioned it takes some time to ramp up. I'm running it at 35w. The clouds with my normal kanthal build seems to be more dense but the flavour is better with the Clapton wire. I'm still in two minds about what I prefer. I'm going to try a dual Clapton build once I receive the dripbox and decide from there....

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Thanks @AlphaDog
> Throat hit is like music to my ears
> 
> Enjoy


Then get yourself some Gasphase 34ga/26ga staged NiKrothal Claptons... They are pretty happy at 80 watts but still ramp up quite noticeably... however that second toot, with the coils warm... Man oh man... You like throat hit? Most satisfying build I have ever run and I only got them because I was lazy and wanted to wick the new Griffin right in the shop... But I will be hard pressed to go back to wrapping my own coils. .15 ohm so you can imagine how thick these things are. I took them out and cleaned them and put them back and they stayed in perfect shape. 

But like I said that second toot... My juice consumption is half what it was before. Not because they are light on juice but because each toot is DEEPLY satisfying. No need to chain vape.

And yes, in the Griffin, UNREAL flavor. Rude sized clouds. But unreal flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

And when I say RUDELY big clouds I mean it. I feel guilty vaping on this build indoors. I am dead serious.


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @AlphaDog
> Throat hit is like music to my ears
> 
> Enjoy


@Silver ,I was always wondering what the effect of clapton wire in a RM2 would be? I am building parallel coils 0.3 ohm 28ga wire currently in my RM2 on a Reo Mini, and it works best for me, better than a single coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Just a simple single spaced clapton in the TFV4 mini at 0.7ohm, dual claptons in the Griffen, not gulty of the clouds indoors, @Lord Vetinari I will get the wire you mentioned, namely Gasphase 34ga/26ga staged NiKrothal and will report back.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

DarkSide said:


> Just a simple single spaced clapton in the TFV4 mini at 0.7ohm, dual claptons in the Griffen, not gulty of the clouds indoors, @Lord Vetinari I will get the wire you mentioned, namely Gasphase 34ga/26ga staged NiKrothal and will report back.


These were a 2-pack I got from Vape Cartel. 24ga Kanthal is challenge enough for me. No way I would try make these things myself yet wow...


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver ,I was always wondering what the effect of clapton wire in a RM2 would be? I am building parallel coils 0.3 ohm 28ga wire currently in my RM2 on a Reo Mini, and it works best for me, better than a single coil.



Thanks @Petrus
I am also on parallel, but using 29g. Not 0.3, but mine are about 0.45. Nice and crispy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Thanks @AlphaDog
> Throat hit is like music to my ears
> 
> Enjoy


I've also found a bit more throat hit with Claptons, but Dr. Crimmy's Raspberry Cotton Candy has by far the most throat hit I've experienced in any eliquid to date. Just saying.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Dual Claptons, vertical at 0.4 ohms in the Aromamizer does it for me too. No spit back.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StefPrins

I built 2 of my friends' Griffins the other day using dual claptons, they were both 6 wraps around a 2.5mm diameter using 26g/32g from UD. With the wicking I found that overwicking is not good #dryhits! But with those 2 we ramped them up to about 85 - 90W and everything just worked perfectly! I love using claptons, if you figure out the tricks of the trade, I personally think it's the best wire to work with


----------

